# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  ملخص اليوم الثالث عشر من يورو 2008

## العالي عالي

*هولندا مستعدة لمواجهة طعنات روسيا الخاطفة بربع نهائي يورو 2008
*
يواجه ماركو فان باستن مدرب منتخب هولندا الاول لكرة القدم بعض مشاكل "الرفاهية" التي تحتاج لحلول عندما يقدم عصارة أفكاره في مواجهة مواطنه جوس هيدينك مدرب روسيا خلال لقاء المنتخبين في دور الثمانية من بطولة الامم الاوروبية "يورو 2008" بالنمسا وسويسرا.

وبعدما رأى فان باستن فريقه يسحق منتخبي إيطاليا وفرنسا في دور المجموعات ، يعرف المدرب الهولندي جيدا أنه سيواجه خصما مختلفا تماما هذه المرة يتمثل في المنتخب الروسي الشاب بقيادة جوس هيدينك.
وفي مباراته الاخيرة بدور المجموعات التي تغلب فيها المنتخب الروسي على نظيره السويدي 2/ صفر ليتأهل إلى دور الثمانية ، جاء لعب روسيا السريع في الهجمات المرتدة مشابها إلى حد كبير ومساويا في الخطورة للهجمات المرتدة التي تنفذها هولندا نفسها.

وإذا كانت هولندا تريد فعلا التأهل لقبل نهائي يورو 2008 على حساب روسيا ، سيكون على فان باستن /43 عاما/ أن يتفوق في الدهاء على مواطنه هيدينك الذي يكبره ب18 عاما والذي يبدو أن النجاح يحالفه دائما في البطولات الكبيرة.

وقد يؤدي هذا إلى مواجهة غير متوقعة العواقب في بازل. فالمنتخب الهولندي يمتلك بعض الاسلحة الفتاكة المتمثلة في اللاعبين رود فان نيستلروي وويسلي شنايدر وغيرهما خاصة مع ظهور هؤلاء اللاعبون بأفضل مستوياتهم خلال البطولة الاوروبية ، ولكن فان باستن يجب أن يتوخى الحذر من الطعنات الخاطفة التي قد يوجهها له أصغر فرق البطولة سنا مع وجود نجوم مثل أندري أرشافين ورومان بافليوتشينكو ، صاحبي هدفي الفوز على السويد ، ضمن صفوفه.

وقال هيدينك "ستكون مباراة خاصة بالنسبة لي لانني أعرف لاعبي هولندا جيدا ، وأعرف مدربهم. كما أنني سبق لي العمل مع أغلب الاشخاص الذين يعملون في الفريق".
وأضاف "ولكننا نلعب بنفس الطريقة التي يحبون اللعب بها. ومن المنتظر أن تكون مباراة مثيرة حقا".

وكان فان باستن قد دفع بفريق من الاحتياطيين في مباراة هولندا الاخيرة بدور المجموعات التي تغلبت فيها على رومانيا 2/ صفر ، وأصبح العديد من نجوم الصف الثاني كما يطلق عليهم يطرقون أبواب التشكيل الاساسي للفريق الهولندي الان.

ومن بين اللاعبين الذين يؤهلهم مستواهم للانضمام إلى تشكيل هولندا الاساسي ، روبين فان بيرسي وآريين روبين. ولكن لم يبدأ أي منهما المباراة التي تغلبت فيها هولندا على بطلة العالم إيطاليا 3/ صفر أو مباراتها أمام وصيفة العالم فرنسا التي فازت بها أيضا 4/1 منذ بدايتها.

وأشار مدرب هولندا إلى "مشكلته مع الرفاهية" في وقت سابق من هذا الاسبوع ، ولكم يحسد بقية مدربي يورو 2008 فان باستن على استعادة لاعب مثل فان بيرسي مستواه المعهود بعدما عانى من الاصابة طوال الموسم الماضي

ولكن يبدو أن مهاجم آرسنال الانجليزي الذي شارك في الشوط الثاني من مباراة فرنسا كبديل للاعب ليفربول ديرك كويت ، سيكتفي بأداء دور البديل الجاهز خلال لقاء روسيا أيضا.

أما الجناح الطائر آريين روبين فلن يلعب المباراة من بدايتها إلا إذا قرر فان باستن التضحية بأحد لاعبي الوسط الاساسيين لديه أورلاندو إنجيلار أو نايجل دي جونج ، ولكن مع التهديد الذي يشكله أرشافين في هذه المنطقة فقد يؤدي هذا الامر إلى تغيير طريقة تفكير فان باستن بأكملها.

كما توجد علامة استفهام كبيرة بالنسبة لجناح هولندا الايمن خالد بولحروز بعد وفاة ابنته الرضيعة التي ولدت قبل موعدها ، أنيسة.
وكان المدافع الذي شارك في جميع مباريات هولندا الثلاث بالمجموعة الثالثة قد غادر تدريبات منتخب بلاده أمس الاول الاربعاء بعدما نقلت زوجته إلى المستشفى ولكنه انضم إلى زملائه من جديد أمس الخميس.

وأكد فان باستن في وقت سابق من الاسبوع أن بداية البطولة الاوروبية الحقيقية ستنطلق مع منافسات دور الثمانية حيث ستبدأ الفرق وقتها تواجه ضغوط وانفعالات مختلفة.
ولطالما اعتاد المنتخب الهولندي على تقديم عروض مذهلة في البطولات الاوروبية السابقة ليتعثر بعدها في ضربات الجزاء الترجيحية ، فقد لعبت هولندا ضربات الجزاء بكأس أوروبا أربع مرات منذ فوزها باللقب عام 1988 .

وخسرت هولندا بضربات الجزاء ثلاث مرات متتالية أمام الدنمارك التي فازت بعدها باللقب عام 1992 ( الدور قبل النهائي) وأمام فرنسا عام 1996 ( دور الثمانية) وأمام إيطاليا عام 2000 ( الدور قبل النهائي ، قبل أن تنجح أخيرا في التغلب على السويد بضربات الجزاء في دور الثمانية ببطولة يورو 2004 قبل أربعة أعوام بالبرتغال.

ولكن بعد نجاح هيدينك في قيادة نادي آيندهوفن لاحراز لقب الدوري الهولندي ست مرات وتوليه تدريب أربعة منتخبات مختلفة ، يجب أن يكون لدى المدرب الهولندي المخضرم الخبرة الكافية لمعرفة الطريق الامثل لترويض الهولنديين الذين سبق له أن قادهم بنفسه إلى الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة كأس العالم عام 1998 .

ويتمتع هيدينك بلمسة نجاح ساحرة في البطولات الكبيرة ، حيث قاد كوريا الجنوبية لقبل نهائي كأس العالم عام 2002 ، وقاد أستراليا لدور ال16 من بطولة كأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا في أول ظهور لها ببطولة كأس العالم منذ 32 عاما.

والان استعاد اللاعبون الروس تحت قيادة هيدينك ثقتهم في أنفسهم من جديد.
ولم يسبق لاي فريق روسي أن نجح في التأهل إلى الدور الثاني من أي بطولة كبيرة منذ وصول الاتحاد السوفييتي السابق إلى نهائي أوروبا عام 1988 ، عندما سجل فان باستن هدفا رائعا ليمنح الهولنديين لقبهم الكبير الوحيد حتى الان بعالم كرة القدم



*منتخب التشيك يفاوض الألماني ماتياس زامر لتولي منصب المدير الفني*

علمت وكالة الأنباء الألمانية (د.ب.أ) اليوم الجمعة أن مدير النشاط الرياضي باتحاد الكرة الألماني لكرة القدم ماتياس زامر ضمن أبرز ثلاثة مرشحين لتولي تدريب منتخب التشيك لكرة القدم خلفا لكاريل بروكنر الذي قدم استقالته في أعقاب خروج منتخب التشيك من الدور الأول لبطولة كأس الأمم الأوروبية.

وذكر بيتر هيروبك الأمين العام للجنة الأوليمبية التشيكية أن فرص ماتياس زامر هي الأكبر بين المرشحين الآخرين لتدريب المنتخب وهما إيفان هازك مساعد المدير الفني السابق بروكنر وبيتر رادا المحترف السابق بنادي دوسلدورف الألماني.

وأكد مسئول اللجنة للوكالة أن اتحاد الكرة التشيكي سيجري مفاوضات مع الألماني زامر خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة.

الجدير بالذكر أن التشيك خرجوا من الدور الأول في يورو 2008 بعد الهزيمة المفاجئة أمام تركيا في الدقائق الأخيرة من المباراة بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين.




*الأسبان يشعرون بالقلق قبل مواجهة إيطاليا*

تسود حالة من التفاؤل الحذر الاجواء الاسبانية قبل المواجهة المرتقبة بين المنتخبين الأسباني والإيطالي لكرة القدم بعد غد الأحد في دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس الامم الاوروبية الثالثة عشر (يورو 2008) المقامة حاليا في النمسا وسويسرا.

وأظهر استطلاع للرأي أجرته صحيفة "موندو ديبورتيفو" الاسبانية على موقعها بالانترنت اليوم الجمعة أن 52 بالمئة من قرائها يعتقدون أن المنتخب الأسباني الشاب الذي يقوده المدير الفني لويس أراجونيس يمكنه التغلب على نظيره الايطالي بطل العالم.

كما أجرت صحيفة "اس" الرياضية التي تصدر في العاصمة الأسبانية مدريد استطلاعا مشابها ولكنه أظهر أن أكثر من 58 بالمئة من قراء الصحيفة يعتقدون أن المنتخب الاسباني سيخرج من البطولة بالهزيمة أمام نظيره الايطالي الذي يقوده المدير الفني روبرتو دونادوني.

وربما تكون نتيجة استطلاع "اس" ناجمة عن فشل المنتخب الاسباني في التغلب على إيطاليا في أي مواجهة رسمية منذ أولمبياد 1920 .
وربما تكون النتيجة ناجمة أيضا عن إقامة المباراة بين الفريقين في 22 حزيران/يونيو وهو التاريخ الذي شهد أحداثا قاسية للمنتخب الأسباني خاصة عندما يصل الامر إلى ضربات الترجيح.

ففي 22 حزيران/يونيو 1986 خسر المنتخب الأسباني أمام نظيره البلجيكي بضربات الترجيح في دور الثمانية بكأس العالم في المكسيك وبعدها بعشر سنوات فقط وفي نفس التاريخ سقط المنتخب الأسباني أمام نظيره الإنجليزي بضربات الترجيح أيضا ليودع يورو 1996 بإنجلترا.

وفي 22 حزيران/يونيو 2002 خرج المنتخب الأسباني من كأس العالم بكوريا الجنوبية واليابان بالهزيمة أمام كوريا الجنوبية بضربات الترجيح أيضا في دور الثمانية.

وينتظر أن يشاهد مباراة الفريقين بعد غد أكثر من عشرة ملايين أسباني وسيتابعها معظمهم عبر شاشات العرض العملاقة في الميادين والشوارع.
ويأمل مشجعو أسبانيا في أن ينهي ديفيد فيا وزملاؤه المباراة في الوقت الأصلي والاضافي وعدم وصول المباراة على معاناة ركلات الترجيح في يوم 22 حزيران/يونيو.




*مدرب تركيا لا ينزعج من كثرة الإصابات قبل لقاء كرواتيا*

أكد المدرب فاتح تريم المدير الفني للمنتخب التركي أنه لا يشعر بقلق كبير من الاصابات التي يعاني منها فريقه قبل مباراته المهمة والمرتقبة غدا الجمعة أمام نظيره التركي في دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس الامم الاوروبية الثالثة عشر (يورو 2008) المقامة حاليا في النمسا وسويسرا.

ويفتقد تريم في مباراة الغد لجهود نجميه فولكان ديميريل حارس مرمى الفريق واللاعب محمد أوريليو المولود في البرازيل بسبب الايقاف.

كما تلقى تريم اليوم صدمة جديدة بغياب نجم الدفاع سيرفيت سيتين عن المباراة بسبب الإصابة حيث أصبح أحدث اللاعبين المنضمين لقائمة الغائبين عن المباراة.
وقال تريم الذي ينتظر أن يستقيل من تدريب الفريق عقب انتهاء مسيرته في البطولة إنه لا يخشى كثيرا هذه الاصابات العديدة التي يعاني منها الفريق.

وقال تريم في تصريح لرجال الصحافة التركية "لا تقلقوا.. ما نحتاجه هو 12 لاعبا على أرض الملعب وثلاثة لاعبين بدلاء. وأثق في أنه سيكون لدينا هذا العدد في المباراة".
وقال تريم إن التدريب الاخير للفريق شهد مشاركة 15 لاعبا فحسب. وأضاف "لكنني أثق تماما في لاعبي فريقي. سيؤدي الفريق. وفي نهاية اليوم لا يهم أين سيلعب كل منهم فالمهم هو كيف سيلعبون".

وأعرب تريم عن أمله في أن يتقلص إيقاف فولكان مباراتين إلى مباراة واحدة. وقال "أبلغت حارس المرمى بعد المباراة (أمام تركيا) أنني أعتقد أن ما فعله كان خاطئا. إنني لا أوافق على ما فعله".
وأضاف "لكنني أعتقد أن قرار إيقافه مباراتين قاسي للغاية. يجب أن يعامل مثل اللاعب الالماني باستيان شفاينشتيجر الذي تعرض للإيقاف مباراة واحدة فحسب".

وناشد تريم مواطنيه بعدم الاحتفال بالفوز المحتمل (على تركيا) من خلال القفز في الهواء مثلما يفعلون دائما حيث أصيب عدد من المشجعين من بينهم صبية في العاضرة من عمرها خلال الاحتفالات التي أعقبت الفوز على المنتخب التشيكي 3/2 في الجولة الثالثة الاخيرة من مباريات الدور الاول بالبطولة الحالية.

وقال تريم "صحة جميع الناس أهم من الاحتفال بمباراة كرة قدم. أشعر بسعادة بالغة لأن حالة الفتاة الصغيرة تحسنت".





*كريستيانو رونالدو يعترف بإمكانية حط رحاله في ريال مدريد*

أوضح النجم البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو أمس الخميس أنه سيعلن عن خططه المستقبلية "في غضون يومين أو ثلاثة"، على الرغم من إقراره بأن هناك "إمكانية كبيرة" أمام انتقاله إلى صفوف ريال مدريد الإسباني.

وأكد جناح مانشستر يونايتد الإنجليزي حالياً، بمجرد خروج منتخب بلاده من الدور ربع النهائي لبطولة "يورو 2008" بالنمسا وسويسرا بالخسارة 2-3 أمام ألمانيا "سيكون هناك جديد في اليومين المقبلين. هناك إمكانية كبيرة، لكن الأمر لا يعتمد عليّ. أعرف أن هناك عرضاً محدداً، وسنرى إذا كنا سنصل إلى اتفاق ما في الأيام المقبلة".

ولدى سؤاله عما إذا كان يجيد اللغة الإسبانية، ابتسم رونالدو وأومأ بالإيجاب، قبل أن يستشهد بأقوال مديره الفني البرازيلي لويس فيليبي سكولاري، الذي سينتقل لتدريب تشيلسي الإنجليزي، حيث أكد قبل أيام أن "القطارات تمر في الحياة مرة واحدة".




*روسيا بقيادة هيدينك لا تخشى مواجهة هولندا*

لم تقتصر فائدة الفوز الثمين الذي حققه المنتخب الروسي على نظيره السويدي 2/صفر في ختام مباريات الدور الاول لبطولة كأس الامم الاوروبية الثالثة عشر (يورو 2008) بالنمسا وسويسرا على تأهل الفريق الروسي لدور الثمانية وزيادة شهرته ومكانته على الساحة الاوروبية فحسب وإنما امتدت لتضاعف من شهرة الهولندي جوس هيدينك المدير الفني للفريق.

وأظهر هيدينك سابقا أنه أحد أفضل المدربين في العالم عندما تكون المهمة هي وضع فريقه في القمة في الوقت المناسب.

وبعد الهزيمة التي مني بها المنتخب الروسي أمام نظيره الأسباني 1/4 في افتتاح مباريات الفريقين بالدور الاول للبطولة تضاءلت ترشيحات المنتخب الروسي لعبور الدور الاول خاصة وأن أي فريق يضم بين صفوفه لاعبين روس لم يصعد إلى الدور الثاني في البطولة الاوروبية منذ وصول منتخب الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق لنهائي يورو 1988 .

وخسر المنتخب السوفيتي تلك المباراة النهائية أمام نظيره الهولندي صفر/2 كما سجل المهاجم الهولندي ماركو فان باستن المدير الفني لمنتخب بلاده حاليا هدفا تاريخيا في تلك المباراة.

ولكن مع الفوز الثمين الذي حققه المنتخب الروسي في الجولة الثانية من مباريات البطولة الحالية على نظيره اليوناني حامل اللقب والاداء الرائع الذي قدمه الفريق الروسي في المباراةعادت الترشيحات لتشير إلى إمكانية تأهل المنتخب الروسي إلى الدور الثاني في البطولة.

وأكد الاداء الذي قدمه المنتخب الروسي أمام نظيره السويدي مساء أمس الاول الاربعاء في مدينة إنسبروك النمساوية وفوز المنتخب الروسي بهدفين سجلهما رومان بافليوتشينكو وأندري أرشافين الفائز بلقب أفضل لاعب روسي هذا العام أن المنتخب الروسي أصبح قوة لا يستهان بها.

ولذلك فإن المنتخب الهولندي لن يجد الطريق مفروشا أمامه بالورود عندما يلتقي نظيره الروسي غدا السبت في مدينة بازل السويسرية في دور الثمانية للبطولة.

ويدعم موقف المنتخب الروسي وجود المدرب الهولندي هيدينك في قيادته حيث يمتلك هيدينك سجلا رائعا في عبور دور المجموعات في البطولات الكبيرة.

وقاد هيدينك منتخب كوريا الجنوبية لاحتلال المركز الرابع في بطولة كأس العالم 2002 في كوريا الجنوبية واليابان وهو نفس الانجاز الذي حققه مع المنتخب الهولندي في كأس العالم 1998 بفرنسا.

كما قاد هيدينك المنتخب الأسترالي إلى الصعود للدور الثاني (دور الستة عشر) في كأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا وذلك في أول مشاركة للمنتخب الأسترالي في نهائيات كأس العالم منذ 32 عاما كما أنها المرة الاولى التي يعبر فيها المنتخب الاسترالي الدور الاول لكأس العالم.

ويأمل هيدينك /61 عاما/ حاليا في الصعود بالمنتخب الروسي إلى المربع الذهبي في يورو 2008 بعد عامين من توليه مسئولية تدريب الفريق وربما يأمل بعد ذلك في الوصول للمباراة النهائية للبطولة.

وقال هيدينك في تعليقه على المنتخب الهولندي ومديره الفني ماركو فان باستن "إنها مباراة ذات طابع خاص لأنني أعرف اللاعبين ومدربهم كما عملت مع العديد من أعضاء الفريق.. لكننا نلعب بأسلوب الأداء الذي يفضلونه. ولذلك ستكون مواجهة مثيرة".

ويعتقد هيدينك بأن الانجاز الذي حققه فريقه في يورو 2008 يمثل البداية فقط لشيء أكبر بالنسبة لكرة القدم الروسية بعد أن استعاد الدوري الروسي عافيته بعد سنوات من الفوضى التي أعقبت انهيار الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق عام 1991 .

وقال هيدينك "إنها خبرة هائلة للاعبين.. كرة القدم الروسية تتطور والأداء الجيد للفريق أمر مهم".

وستكون مباراة الغد أمام المنتخب الهولندي مؤشرا جيدا عما وصل إليه المنتخب الروسي بقيادة هيدينك.

وسقط المنتخب الروسي وديا أمام نظيره الهولندي 1/4 في العاصمة الهولندية أمستردام في شباط/فبراير 2007 ولكن هيدينك يعتقد أن فريقه يختلف تماما عن الفريق الذي سقط أمام هولندا قبل 16 شهرا.

وقال هيدينك :أشعر بسعادة بالغة لأن الفريق وصل سريعا.. عندما تقارن هذا الفريق بالفريق الذي واجه هولندا قبل عام تجد أن الفارق هائل. إننا الان نقوم بالفعل أكثر من رد الفعل".





*ميركل سعيدة بفوز ألمانيا على البرتغال وتؤكد أن المباراة كانت "مذهلة"*

أعربت المستشارة الالمانية أنجيلا ميركل عن سعادتها البالغة بفوز منتخب بلادها لكرة القدم على نظيره البرتغالي في مباراة دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس الامم الاوروبية (يورو 2008) المقامة حاليا في النمسا وسويسرا.

ووصفت المستشارة التي يعرف عنها ولعها بكرة القدم المباراة التي فازت فيها ألمانيا على البرتغال بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين مساء أمس الخميس في بازل ب "المذهلة".

ولم تتمكن ميركل من متابعة المباراة حيث كانت متواجدة في بروكسل حتى ساعات متأخرة من مساء الخميس في محاولة لانقاذ معاهدة إصلاح الاتحاد الاوروبي المعروفة ب"معاهدة لشبونة" بعد رفض الايرلنديين لها.

وكان أولريش فيلهيلم المتحدث باسم الحكومة الالمانية يطلع ميركل على آخر المستجدات وسير المباراة عبر الرسائل النصية القصيرة على هاتفها المحمول.

وأكدت ميركل في تصريحات أدلت بها الليلة الماضية: "يمكن لالمانيا وللمنتخب أن يسعدوا بحق" معربة في الوقت نفسه عن سعادتها بأن جميع عناصر المنتخب الالماني ستكون حاضرة في المباراة المقبلة التي ستخوضها ألمانيا الاربعاء المقبل في الدور قبل النهائي أمام الفائز من مباراة تركيا وكرواتيا التي ستقام الجمعة.

وكان الاتحاد الاوروبي لكرة القدم (يويفا) قرر وقف المدير الفني للمنتخب الالماني يوآخيم لوف مباراة بعد طرده في مباراة فريقه الاخيرة بدور المجموعات أمام النمسا.

ونفذ لوف هذا الوقف في مباراة أمس التي تابعها من المدرجات.





*وفاة ابنة لاعب المنتخب الهولندي خالد بولحروز الرضيعة في سويسرا*

توفيت ابنة لاعب المنتخب الهولندي لكرة القدم خالد بولحروز التي ولدت قبل موعدها بفترة طويلة صباح اليوم الخميس في أحدى المستشفيات في مدينة لوزان بسويسرا.

وأعلن الاتحاد الهولندي لكرة القدم اليوم أن "جميع اللاعبين ومجموعة الرعاة يأسفون لموت أنيسة ، ابنة خالد بولحروز التي ولدت أمس الاربعاء قبل موعدها بفترة طويلة".

وترك المدافع /26 عاما/ تدريب المنتخب أمس الاربعاء وأسرع إلى المستشفى بعد أن علم أن زوجته نقلت إليه نتيجة "مضاعفات في الحمل".

وأصبحت مشاركة بولحروز في مباراة المنتخب الهولندي أمام نظيره الروسي السبت المقبل في إطار منافسات دور الثمانية بيورو 2008 محل شك بسبب هذه الأزمة العائلية.





*الإصابة تحرم المنتخب الإيطالي من جهود بارزاجلي في يورو 2008*

تلقى المنتخب الإيطالي صدمة عنيفة اليوم الخميس بعد الإعلان عن تعرض مدافع الفريق أندريا بارزاجلي لإصابة في الركبة ستبعده عن المباراة أمام أسبانيا في دور الثمانية لنهائيات كأس الأمم الأوروبية لكرة القدم (يورو 2008).

وذكرت التقارير الأولية أن بارزاجلي /27 عاما/ تعرض للإصابة في غضروف الركبة اليسرى خلال تدريبات الأزوري في معسكره الواقع على مشارف العاصمة فيينا.

وطلب بارزاجلي من طبيب الفريق أندريا فيريتي إجراء عملية في ركبته بإحدى عيادات فيينا.

وكان فيريتي أجرى عملية جراحية في الكاحل للمدافع فابيو كانافارو قائد الفريق الذي غاب عن البطولة إثر تعرضه للإصابة خلال التدريبات قبل أيام من المباراة الأولى لإيطاليا بيورو 2008 .

وانتقل بارزاجلي الذي شارك مع المنتخب الإيطالي في الفوز بلقب كأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا إلى صفوف فولفسبورج الألماني مؤخرا قادما من باليرمو الإيطالي.





*جراحة ناجحة لنجم فرنسا فرانك ريبريه في ألماني*

أجريت اليوم الخميس في مدينة ميونيخ في جنوب ألمانيا جراحة ناجحة في كاحل القدم اليسرى لنجم فرنسا ونادي بايرن ميونيخ الألماني فرانك ريبري بعد الإصابة التي لحقت به قبل يومين في مباراة فرنسا أمام إيطاليا في إطار بطولة كأس الأمم الأوروبية التي "يورو 2008" تستضيفها النمسا وسويسرا حاليا.

وأكد متحدث باسم نادي بايرن ميونيخ نجاح العملية لعلاج التمزق في رباط كاحل القدم اليسرى وأشار إلى بقاء نجم الوسط في مستشفى "بوجنهاوزن" لعدة أيام وبعدها سيدخل ريبريه في فترة راحة طويلة تتراوح بين سبعة وثمانية أسابيع ويغيب بذلك عن أولى مباريات الدوري الألماني منتصف آب/أغسطس المقبل.

من ناحية أخرى أعرب كارل هاينز رومينيجه نائب رئيس نادي ميونيخ عن أسفه للإصابة التي لحقت بنجم الفريق ولكنه أبدى ارتياحه لاستبعاد التشخيص المبدئي بوجود كسر في كاحل القدم.

الجدير بالذكر أن ريبريه أصيب في بداية المباراة التي انتهت بفوز إيطاليا بهدفين دون مقابل لفرنسا التي خرجت من بطولة "يورو 2008" .

----------


## The Gentle Man

يسلموا عالي على الاخبار الرائعه والحزينه بنفس الوقت
اتوقع فوز هولندا بسب الخبرة الموجودة في الفريق 
وهذة مواجهة الخبرة امام تحدي عنفوان الشباب



وعزائنا لخالد بلحروز بوفاة بنتة



يعطيك العافية عالي

----------


## العالي عالي

> يسلموا عالي على الاخبار الرائعه والحزينه بنفس الوقت
> اتوقع فوز هولندا بسب الخبرة الموجودة في الفريق 
> وهذة مواجهة الخبرة امام تحدي عنفوان الشباب
> 
> 
> 
> وعزائنا لخالد بلحروز بوفاة بنتة
> 
> 
> ...




شكرا لك جنتل على المتابعة المستمر للمواضيع

----------


## The Gentle Man

العفو عالي

----------


## غسان

مشكور يا عالي  ... اتمنى ان يقدم الروس مباراة جميلة .... والله يرحمها

----------


## العالي عالي

> مشكور يا عالي  ... اتمنى ان يقدم الروس مباراة جميلة .... والله يرحمها




ان شاء الله الفوز للروس 

شكراً غسان

----------


## sam7jon

المانيا وبس     
مين هاي البرتغال

----------


## العالي عالي

> المانيا وبس     
> مين هاي البرتغال


مشكور سامح على المرور

----------


## sam7jon

> مشكور سامح على المرور


حبيبي يا عالي     







المانيا وبس

----------


## العالي عالي

> حبيبي يا عالي     
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> المانيا وبس




فعلاً ألمانيا وبسسسسسسس

----------

